# Samsung S8530 Wave II Or The Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830



## ThinkGeek@@ (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I am considering to buy new Smartphone, My budget is around 11k to 15K, i can extend 2K more if i found best worth. I found two phone from same brand one is The Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 and on other hand  The Samsung S8530 Wave II, They both are fit in my budget and having good look, i have read all configuration of both of them on google. But i'm still confused which one would be best option. I hope you guys help me to choose better one. If there is another option in this price, please mention too.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

H/W: Wave II
Software: SG Ace.

now decide.

ok, let me ease the pressure a bit more:

camera ---> Wave II. 
video/music, etc ---> Wave II.
games ---> Ace.
browsing ---> Wave II.
addicted to lot of apps ---> Ace.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't consider Wave as it has crap bada stuff . If you have budget 15k+2k then why don't you go for the Galaxy SL? It'd the best bet at that Price


----------



## ThinkGeek@@ (Mar 30, 2011)

Sam said:


> H/W: Wave II
> Software: SG Ace.
> 
> now decide.
> ...



Thanks for your Input, For me Wave II Sounds better from your QUOTE. Let's see what other guy's recommend.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 30, 2011)

ThinkGeek@@ said:


> Thanks for your Input, For me Wave II Sounds better from your QUOTE. Let's see what other guy's recommend.



Please no BADA.

Just go to *BADA forums*... Go to one and just read. In 10 minutes, you will be transformed into another Android Fan... 

BADA is a failed OS. Go Android... 

Cheers!


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey cummon, bada is not THAT bad!! 
Yes there are memory problems, and the browser isnt as good as that of an android, but hardware wise its far ahead of ace. If OP needs games, and access to net and loads of apps, by all means get Ace. 
If OP needs great multimedia performance and a phone with better build quality, Wave II.
Plus, Wave II will get all the BADA updates to come in future. I doubt if Ace would get many/any updates.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 30, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Hey cummon, bada is not THAT bad!!
> Yes there are memory problems, and the browser isnt as good as that of an android, but hardware wise its far ahead of ace. If OP needs games, and access to net and loads of apps, by all means get Ace.
> If OP needs great multimedia performance and a phone with better build quality, Wave II.
> Plus, Wave II will get all the BADA updates to come in future. I doubt if Ace would get many/any updates.



Ace is only a million times ahead of Wave II in terms of apps support and usability. You can get great multimedia support from a cheap 2k phone also... Smartphones are built from other things... not limited to just multimedia...

Cheers!


----------



## k4ce (Mar 30, 2011)

if you want a 'real' smartfone, go for ACE ... else you decide on other features


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2011)

hey the Ace has a lot of glitches and bugs and the Wave II has better specs than the Ace. IF you go to Croma and check out the models, you will instantly see that the Wave II is a much better phone. 
Donno about Bada/Android though, Bada seems to have plenty of games from what little I saw and Android does not seem to be much better anyway. 
Still, I would vote for the Wave II over the Ace any day.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Android is NOT comparable with bada. Android is a true smartphone os along with iOS, WP7, RIM, Symbian, Web OS and etc..everyone needs to understand one thing, a Phone is nothing with it's feature if the needed firmware support is not there.
After using bada  for 9 moths all I can say that it's a crap. Samsung made bada only to attract and fool people, it will take some time but gradually everyone will understand it.
All the above is my experience, I am by any mean not trying to push OP to anything


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

@AndroidFan - Cummon, you cant compare ANY phone costing under wave II, with it... in terms of sheer hardware and multimedia support. Seriously, pick Ace and Wave II in hand and compare, you gotta like Wave II instantly.

As a smartphone... yes, its got the features, but is a buggy OS. It tries to pick some good features of all the popular OS s and mix it with Touch Wiz... end result.. not so good yet. Its just a way of branding top quality feature phones as a smartphone.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2011)

^yeah thats a little strange samsung seems to delibrately supress Android features in its galaxy series, anyone else notice that? like pushing its own social networking stuff, also the UI of the android phones are waaay more buggy and full of glitches than the few Bada OS phones I have seen. Correct me if Im wrong but I believe both of them have that same TouchWiz UI, and its pretty good on the Wave II and even the Android S
A good way to make a decision would be to compare the functionality of the phone (how good its at handling docs, the web experience, multi-tasking etc), as well as the UI or the software ecosystem etc, and see if the extra 1.5k or so for  the Wave II is "worth" it.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 31, 2011)

Anorion said:


> ^yeah thats a little strange samsung seems to delibrately supress Android features in its galaxy series, anyone else notice that? like pushing its own social networking stuff, also the UI of the android phones are waaay more buggy and full of glitches than the few Bada OS phones I have seen. Correct me if Im wrong but I believe both of them have that same TouchWiz UI, and its pretty good on the Wave II and even the Android S
> A good way to make a decision would be to compare the functionality of the phone (how good its at handling docs, the web experience, multi-tasking etc), as well as the UI or the software ecosystem etc, and see if the extra 1.5k or so for  the Wave II is "worth" it.



How many Android phones have you used?

Do you know the excellent multitasking system in Android?

Do you know BADA does not have native apps?

Have you experienced web browsing on Wave II and comparable Android device? 

Do you know Android phones can be skinned, modded, new keyboards added, different themes, hundreds of widgets... How many of these things can BADA phones do?

Please visit a BADA forum... Just read for a few minutes about actual user experience before recommending BADA. Also, please borrow some friend's Android phone and use it for a while... You will be surprised...

Please see* Bada vs Android* comparison

*Part 1:*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_BxQFXh90k

*Part 2:*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJw575d-R7s

*Part 3:*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbGcRIYLgq8

Cheers!


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a defy vs wave comparision. I rate Defy higher than Wave II anyday!!!
But i have used Galaxy 3, Galaxy 5, X8, X10 and O1. I certainly dont rate the cheaper ones  that high. I didnt even like X10. Its true i never even saw an Ace in my own hands.
Again, from a normal user looking for a feature phone, i believe Wave II is better than Ace. Its got better hardware, better screen, better multimedia, better camera. It fails on software front badly. Bad browser, memory issues, and lack of enough 3rd party apps(which wont change with BADA 2.0 as well). Comes down the user's needs... doesnt it?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Androidfan!  yeah saw the videos you can see some of the uI glitches common in both phones haha. The android implementation in the motorola phone is very different from the ones I have seen, but yeah I like the wide variety of customization offered by the platform. Wiht the galaxy and the xperia ranges there is a heave army of android phones. 
What I was saying is that it does not make a big difference between Android and Bada OS, and Android cannot be much better than Bada OS. I was surprised at the bunch of apps on Bada. Yeah Android offers some heavy customisation features, but seriously, you can spend hours re-arranging the icons on yyour home screen, without any additional features available to tweak around. Yeah look the default iPhone offers almost none of these "customisation" features, and you cant even multi-task, without jailbreaking the phone, and it still beats any other eco-system out there hands down. You just get around to using one good app at a time, and that can be more than enough. I can see why at least some people might appreciate the more closed nature of Bada, and actually prefer it over the open nature of Android.  The superficial stuff matters, but perhaps not as much as the hardware, the camera etc. im saying the choice can be irrespective of the the app store (I actually liked both of them, and want to see better devices for them). The essentials are there, there are a bunch of games, and one has a better processor, this is not a hard decision lol.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 31, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Hey Androidfan!  yeah saw the videos you can see some of the uI glitches common in both phones haha. The android implementation in the motorola phone is very different from the ones I have seen, but yeah I like the wide variety of customization offered by the platform. Wiht the galaxy and the xperia ranges there is a heave army of android phones.
> What I was saying is that it does not make a big difference between Android and Bada OS, and Android cannot be much better than Bada OS. I was surprised at the bunch of apps on Bada. Yeah Android offers some heavy customisation features, but seriously, you can spend hours re-arranging the icons on yyour home screen, without any additional features available to tweak around. Yeah look the default iPhone offers almost none of these "customisation" features, and you cant even multi-task, without jailbreaking the phone, and it still beats any other eco-system out there hands down. You just get around to using one good app at a time, and that can be more than enough. I can see why at least some people might appreciate the more closed nature of Bada, and actually prefer it over the open nature of Android.  The superficial stuff matters, but perhaps not as much as the hardware, the camera etc. im saying the choice can be irrespective of the the app store (I actually liked both of them, and want to see better devices for them). The essentials are there, there are a bunch of games, and one has a better processor, this is not a hard decision lol.



Software is the soul of the phone. It is more important than hardware. You can buy yourself a Ferrari F50, but if you have small potholed roads to drive on, then you cannot do much with it.

I'd agree that Wave II looks good,  built quality is decent. But you cannot browse a heavy webpage without it going "*not enough resource or not enough memory, please close some apps*". You have the same crappy Samsung widgets and the horrible Touchwiz UI.

Atleast with Ace, you can root it and install custom Roms or atleast some decent launchers which would enhance your experience. On my phone (Optimus One), I can multitask between apps and games without a hitch. Browsing is an awesome experience, as good as my Dad's iPhone 3GS. Screen is very responsive.

BADA is not a smartphone OS. You don't even have a dedicated twitter app or facebook app or skype. Wave II is a glorified brick... nothing more...

Here is what some users of BADA OS say on their forums...

*Samsung Wave II bugs*

Cheers!


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

^^Hey! Even my star has a dedicated Facebook app, and its an old entry lvl feature phone. I dont know what you mean, but i can easily use facebook, post comments, post photos, etc. from my cell. How can there be no such thing on Wave II?
Totally agree on the browsing and memory issues. Biggest flaw is that even when nothing is running, heavy websites wont open. The cause is its 256MB ram. If its got the same hummingbird as on SGS, the SGX540's gonna take up almost the entire ram, leaving about 50 MB for apps to run. Which clearly proves that samsung never meant it to be a full fledged smartphone. Its an excellent feature phone with a smartphone-ish OS, use which ever features that run.. dont use the ones that dont.. simple!!! 
As far as touch sensitivity goes, i found it better than SGSL. On almost same level as iphone 4. Not as good though.

Dont think that i am supporting Wave II... I would say go for Defy, Desire or SGSL... but i jsut dont recomend Ace over it. If android is necessary at a cheaper value, Optimus 1 is a lot more value for money.


----------



## ThinkGeek@@ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, i was quite busy last days, anways i think i'll go for WAVE II, just bcz it has good look and some extra features than Samsung Ace. I don't care what OS it have, bcz it doesn't matter to me, I just want good looking phone for Internet browsing, for checking emails only. I don't wanna extend my budget for just OS. I know there is some difference in Android and Bada. 

I wanna know about battery backup, let me know if some one using WAVE II.

Oh Yeah other thing, i found best deal in ebay.in, that seller is selling WAVE II in 16K include taxes, And i didn't find WAVE II here in less than 17K . I just want to know, is it safe to buy that phone from ebay.in, do they provide same things that issued from manufactures, i don't have any previous experience of ebay.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 4, 2011)

Forget eBay, buy from Flipkart. Better payment options and lesser warranty hassles will save you some headaches later on and the pricing is also pretty good. Also, they are more reliable IMO.

Here - Samsung Wave II S8530 Price In India: Buy Samsung Wave II S8530: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles (Ebony Gray)


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 4, 2011)

You should not have problems from buying off Ebay if the seller has good feedback. Also make sure that the seller provides you with a bill which would be required to claim warranty.

And Flipkart is definitely better service than Ebay but you end up paying 500 bucks more.


----------



## noja (Apr 4, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> Forget eBay, buy from Flipkart. Better payment options and lesser warranty hassles will save you some headaches later on and the pricing is also pretty good. Also, they are more reliable IMO.
> 
> Here - Samsung Wave II S8530 Price In India: Buy Samsung Wave II S8530: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles (Ebony Gray)



I was browsing the forum and checked you r link. Its true flip kart is good especially with its cash on delivery option so you don't have to use a credit our debit card, but e bay is not bad either. Just make sure that you buy from a power seller and that you are not the first person to buy the particular item from that seller


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 4, 2011)

ThinkGeek@@ said:


> Thanks a lot guys, i was quite busy last days, anways i think i'll go for WAVE II, just bcz it has good look and some extra features than Samsung Ace. I don't care what OS it have, bcz it doesn't matter to me, I just want good looking phone for Internet browsing, for checking emails only. I don't wanna extend my budget for just OS. I know there is some difference in Android and Bada.



There is a massive difference between Android and Bada. Wave II is unusable.

But its your decision...

Cheers!

*P. S.* If you don't want Android, please buy Nokia. That way, your user experience will be a lot better than on Bada...


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Wave II is unusable.


What ?
On the contrary, the Wave II runs smother and is as stable as the Galaxy Ace when i tried it. For most uses like light_moderate web browsing, listening to music, watching movies, the Wave II is far superior. 

The Ace hasn't received any developer support as yet and even if it does, you'll need atleast 3-4 months after that to get a usable ROM. 

Android is a good OS but its not the only one and might not suit everyone (For e.g. its heavily dependent upon net connectivity and without it, Android is pretty handicapped and mot much different from S^3)

Please don't belittle other phones without actually trying them 


Cheers


----------



## Soumik (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ totally agree. Android is far ahead of Bada, but thats not enough to convince anyone that Ace is better than Wave II. If you take out android market and all time net connectivity, Ace is nothing compared to Wave II.


----------



## ThinkGeek@@ (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyways guys i just bought Samsung Galaxy S i9003, in 19,700 , and it's having all feature same as wave II + Android OS. but it's not having LED flash and Camera button. but it doesn't matter to me


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Good choice. Give ur reviews on how ur liking it.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2011)

ThinkGeek@@ said:


> Anyways guys i just bought *Samsung Galaxy S i9003*, in 19,700 , and it's having all feature same as wave II + Android OS. but it's not having LED flash and Camera button. but it doesn't matter to me



Awesome...  I am glad you did.

Cheers!


----------

